# New Users - READ ME FIRST



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Due to the high volume of Spammers trying to flood the site with fake posts all new user accounts are *required to post at least 10 replies to threads BEFORE you can start a new thread* that includes Links to other web pages (including other mtbr pages) or links to photos. Once your post count is above 10 then you can begin to do this.

Hence, if you do try and start a new thread with pictures and links before this time it will not appear, and *creating a duplicate will not help either. The moderators can approve these posts manually and do, but it can take a day or two for someone to get to it.* We apologize for the inconvenience, but it also helps keep down the amount of spam posts in the forums.

Happy Posting and welcome to the site!

- Klurejr

PS: Do not use this thread for post count bumping. You will find a perfectly good test forum in our list of forums in which to bump your counts, practice uploading images and links, etc.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

FYI - New Users please read this BEFORE POSTING.


----------



## WASHOFSKYC (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you and thanks to god


----------



## kevd3554 (Apr 4, 2016)

Doh, I needed a quick answer


----------



## jubbarubba (Apr 14, 2016)

Got it.


----------



## Tsizzle720 (Apr 14, 2016)

Good to know.


----------



## gmurrell (Apr 16, 2016)

Is there a "Newbie Members Post Here" thread or is this where new members make their introductions?


----------



## 88nitro305 (Apr 24, 2016)

New member here, good to know


----------



## mtb_gaper (Apr 24, 2016)

really good to know. im new to mtb and was going to just come on here and make a thread. thanks


----------



## diernosaj (Apr 25, 2016)

I just signed up. It will take me awhile to get 10 posts.

Would like to know this as well...


gmurrell said:


> Is there a "Newbie Members Post Here" thread or is this where new members make their introductions?


----------



## winkydink (Apr 25, 2016)

Understood. Thanks


----------



## gabe_lincoln (Apr 28, 2016)

Understood


----------



## 2 Wheels (Nov 3, 2006)

So I've belonged to this forum for 10 years and really only just read what's on here. I never bothered with one-line posts like "good job" or "awesome." Yeah, that really adds to a discussion. 

The other day I took some time and wrote a long post I thought might be helpful to someone. It took about three days to appear in the thread and when I tried to edit it, it disappeared. I won't do that again.


----------



## 2 Wheels (Nov 3, 2006)

Great job mtbr!


----------



## Landocalriz (May 15, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## zth25 (May 31, 2016)

thanks


----------



## snowboardgeek1 (Jun 1, 2016)

First post. Thanks for the info.


----------



## coalt45 (Mar 12, 2016)

My bad I did not see this! I read this forum while I am at work and for some reason cannot log in while actually at work. Whoops!!


----------



## Darksabre (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the rules bossman!


----------



## Ozzie Puente (Jun 2, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

Post #1. I can follow instructions and read the newbie threads!


----------



## shipman (May 19, 2016)

Might as well use one of my first 10 posts here!


----------



## twindad2k1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Great to know...thanks.

I will ask though...do you really think the majority of users here want noobs posting on their threads, possibly giving ill-advised advice, having considerably less experience, and giving out baseless opinions? (especially in an attempt just to gain their 10 posts)

Just a question. Obviously this policy is not a hindrance.

Thanks for having me.

Kyle


----------



## eddygrinder (Jun 20, 2016)

Noob member here, good to know.


----------



## AbeN128 (Jun 23, 2016)

Got another rookie her one down 9 to go


----------



## tbcota25 (Jun 23, 2016)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrenemachine (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## FatBikeSlim (Oct 20, 2015)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## mtbernoob (Jun 28, 2016)

good to know.


----------



## chantal7 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks, glad I read this actually... would of wondered what was going on.


----------



## FlyingWRX (Jun 29, 2016)

LOL, I just found this. Good to know!


----------



## Getmeinshape (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks, I'm a new guy.


----------



## Derth (Jul 2, 2016)

Might as well start here. Hello Everyone!


----------



## Kharmore (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Angelo_1976 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info..


----------



## DcDeathscythe (Jul 12, 2016)

New member here, Great to Know


----------



## waid1525 (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorry Just posted something with out seeing or reading this. Thanks and good to know!


----------



## sraeloeppky (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## CanonBob (Jul 16, 2016)

Glad I read this before posting. Thanks!


----------



## henrivdr (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info.

Sent from my SM-J100H using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant Pilot (Jul 18, 2016)

Read and understood. Thanks


----------



## Polyfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello All,
New member and new/returning to riding. Looking forward to all the usefull info. Thanks


----------



## Zanthorg (Jul 30, 2016)

Good to know


----------



## MikeyDubs (Aug 24, 2010)

Good to know!


----------



## Westcoast_kid (Aug 6, 2016)

Well guess I have to pay dues.


----------



## khagan (Aug 6, 2016)

roger that.


----------



## Trek69 (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------



## BillyBrightEy3s (Aug 9, 2016)

im new here thanks for the info!


----------



## DonFG (Aug 12, 2016)

Got it. Thank you


----------



## bellnghmrider (Jul 26, 2016)

Good to know.


----------



## Lars1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Ok, good to know


----------



## mountainbikerman (Aug 12, 2016)

Good to know.

Thanks


----------



## king06 (Aug 13, 2016)

Read the rules, but that means I have to spam? LOL


----------



## jixr (Aug 15, 2016)

Post


----------



## bob4432 (Aug 11, 2016)

Older dog coming back to Mountain Biking if the docs allow


----------



## mo4644 (Aug 19, 2016)

interesting rule - does it really help?


----------



## DoubleJinCT (Aug 24, 2016)

I am new. Thank you for the info.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Clear and Understood.


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 24, 2016)

Understood, though I could never understand why the 10 post rule. I will ponder about the site none the less.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

PerfectCreature said:


> Understood, though I could never understand why the 10 post rule. I will ponder about the site none the less.


Most spammers come on the site and just post up their ad or whatever BS they're slinging, with no intention of anything else. They will only post that until they're banned, from post #1. Normally won't go through the trouble of posting 10 times before that, or this at least cuts down on dirty links from this site.


----------



## Jp716 (Aug 19, 2016)

Great, thank you


----------



## Whatbike (Sep 13, 2016)

noted thanks


----------



## trail_cat13 (Sep 14, 2016)

Noted, thanks!


----------



## TOPFLiTE1994 (Oct 16, 2016)

Rah


----------



## Sheepdogzz (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks. Good to know!


----------



## BeefyBeanBurrito (Oct 17, 2016)

+1 for thoroughness! Thank you!


----------



## PRE-EMPTIVE STRIKE (Sep 26, 2016)

This is the info I was looking for, now seeking more.


----------



## powerranger262 (Oct 19, 2016)

10-4.


----------



## Pepe Silvia (Oct 18, 2016)

Good call. New user here. Thanks


----------



## brie_rr (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks!! cheers


----------



## Luc-514 (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Word of advice: if you're looking for advanced information about components or riding ability, the beginner's forum probably isn't the font of enlightenment you're looking for. There are many specialized forums, use them wisely.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Edit.


----------



## chudly (Nov 3, 2016)

First post. Great looking forum,thanks for letting me join.


----------



## RonDude_Sweet (Nov 15, 2016)

I can see I am already breaking the rules...


----------



## WWCRider (Nov 25, 2016)

I see- thanks for this!


----------



## Bike Travel (Nov 30, 2016)

Ok, thanks for info


----------



## Fuinko (Nov 30, 2016)

Got it, thanks. I'm hoping this counts as one reply


----------



## MsMel (Dec 4, 2016)

Just signed up to the site today. Good to know.


----------



## erklep (Dec 11, 2016)

reading this after I started a thread. DOH!


----------



## unofficial (Dec 13, 2016)

Understood.


----------



## FishingSD (Dec 14, 2016)

10-4 thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchrittmer (Jan 2, 2017)

Got it


----------



## pjed (Jan 11, 2017)

Noted


----------



## jezza27 (Jan 13, 2017)

Got it!


----------



## Snor (Jan 17, 2017)

Got it!


----------



## Tblood (Jan 10, 2017)

Got it.


----------



## Patrick0311 (Feb 6, 2017)

Just joined, good to know and i guess....this is my first post? 9 more to go.


----------



## motorcop1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Understood


----------



## EpicUnikat (Feb 20, 2017)

well new member and new biker lol thanks for the info, but one question, is there a place set aside that noob members can get the 10 thread replies? i'd rather not interfere with a member with a high reputation that knows everything there is to know about bikes when i know absolutely nothing


----------



## Volvotron (Mar 5, 2017)

Noob here, brand new to the mountain biking world. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## IslandLocal808 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you for letting us newbies know beforehand.

Found your website by accident. I'm glad I did.

Hope to learn and experience Mountain Biking at a different level.


----------



## BMArias15 (Apr 16, 2017)

Will do! Gracias


----------



## ZzFabz (Apr 26, 2017)

Well, then THIS is my first step on this journey!


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

Thank you all,I'm not much of a mountain biker per say,more into camping aspect and want to try Randonneuring.Ny here , outside buffalo,lots of ? after i hit my 10


----------



## mathers (May 11, 2017)

Newbie on board


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

Yes,newbie,worst part is mountains are about 5 hours away! But your bikes hold up to whatever,so hopefully I can use the stuff for a bullet proof Randonneuring build


----------



## Jlpowell84 (May 21, 2017)

Nembie here!


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 12, 2017)

Good to know


----------



## ferret-army (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for the sticky. 

Newb here as well, checking in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panjandrums (May 21, 2017)

Understood!


----------



## Mountainman Dave (Jul 22, 2017)

Newbie here . Been lurking for a while. Finally decided to join up..


----------



## guitarguy (Jul 26, 2017)

Roger that. Good info!


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for having me as part of the site!


----------



## radex7 (Sep 21, 2017)

I guess I will go back to edit my first thread... Reading comprehension rocks.


----------



## Hawk99TA (Aug 15, 2017)

Ok.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## FINN ANDERS (Sep 28, 2017)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## cthorn86 (Oct 6, 2017)

Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## Aspen03 (Oct 12, 2017)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## ezerhino (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi all. Just rekindled my love for xc biking. Was looking for info and parts.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

Our family just got into biking this summer and I enjoy doing as much of our bike maintenance as possible myself. Looking forward to being able to start new threads to ask questions!


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

Well then here's my first post count inducing keyboard noise.


----------



## Collossus11 (Nov 18, 2017)

read and understood


----------



## JPmtb (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

I was able to post a link in my first post. I made a thread as my 2nd post. xD


----------



## DianeT (Dec 12, 2017)

I am not using this to boost my initial count. However, I dont know a lot about bikes to reply to people. This is what I wanted to post. 
I have an old SainTropez curb winder that will cost about $140 to tune up, tires, brakes, line. The bike place where Id go said they have a Ross Mt St; Helens refurbished for $85. Does anyone know which is the BETTER bike?? Thanks.


----------



## shutcorea (Dec 14, 2017)

finally...I thought I was doing something wrong! thanks!


----------



## brianlacy (Jan 10, 2018)

got it!


----------



## brianlacy (Jan 10, 2018)

*the 10 rely b4 post rule -- ah well....*

great


----------



## brianlacy (Jan 10, 2018)

Wish i knew how to do that ; )


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Just don't be like AZ and post 185,517 snippets.


----------



## MAD1980 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## ahern7902 (Feb 13, 2018)

good to know, thanks!


----------



## davelewis (Feb 14, 2018)

good to know, thank for the instructions.


----------



## oldmanknees (Feb 26, 2018)

One down, 9 to go.


----------



## KT1CA (Feb 27, 2018)

Sounds good rather this then spam!!


----------



## mesmant (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## tenorchopper (Mar 31, 2018)

thanks you


----------



## JACKALLIS (Mar 26, 2018)

I second that. i literally dont have any knowledge to even post something meaningful. i only have TON of questions.


----------



## splittime (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

So this applies to uploading a profile picture as well? Tried that this morning with dismal results. Guess I'll try getting to 10 posts and see if that helps.


----------



## krumme (May 6, 2018)

10 urgent questions post nr 1


----------



## jgiannis (May 6, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Trikky (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info, newbie here.


----------



## the_penfool (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey folks, I'm such a noob!


----------



## Adrenolin (May 6, 2018)

First post here from an older dog getting back on a bicycle for the first time in a looong time


----------



## jps847 (Mar 11, 2016)

newbie, thanks for the info. good to know, post.


----------



## Chopp3d (Apr 9, 2018)

Total MB newb here! Great gouge, cheers!


----------



## DemetrioGQ (Jun 8, 2018)

Confirmed!! Thanks!


----------



## cycle-ops (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm here!


----------



## AamirAtl (Jul 15, 2018)

All new threads or only with links and photos?


----------



## 55fairlane (Jul 17, 2018)

cool. got it


----------



## OldTrek94 (Aug 9, 2018)

Awesome. THX


----------



## chevyblue01 (Aug 9, 2018)

newbie here


----------



## cat1nthehat (Aug 22, 2018)

Great!


----------



## DismalReindeer (Aug 29, 2018)

Lovely. Thanks.


----------



## davpacjr (Sep 11, 2018)

That makes sense


----------



## Stoneyman (Sep 14, 2018)

Okie dokie smokie


----------



## SeismicWhales (Oct 7, 2018)

Okiedokie


----------



## aviator79 (Nov 6, 2014)

Been a member for years. IDK why my post count is 3 (now 4!). How embarrassing. I did not realize I was such a lurker. Maybe I had a different username before as I sear I had more posts. Was about to make a thread when I saw this. Well hopefully my thread will get approved as don't really want to spam the forums just to get post count up.


----------



## elmer05 (Nov 3, 2018)

Got it.


----------



## Alexanders (Nov 4, 2018)

Got it!


----------



## 20austin14 (Nov 7, 2018)

Sounds good!


----------



## Sam8240 (Dec 11, 2018)

Newbie here ...


----------



## BTBWolf (Dec 10, 2018)

Newbie here in Iowa!


----------



## biff55 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi new member from UK
After several attempts at trying to find an "introductions" section i finally stumbled across this rather empty thread to make your first post to basically no-one , not an overly welcoming approach if i'm honest


----------



## BSO RIDER (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Ed1774 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## firemedic0822 (Jan 23, 2019)

Yep. I concur. Lol


----------



## chiyaanchinnu (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for the info Admin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P. Honor (Jan 29, 2019)

*Noob not Noon spell checker!*

Noob from Portland OR here


----------



## motorcop1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Got it Thanks!


----------



## slowfashow (Feb 4, 2019)

Noob from Fremont CA here


----------



## BaMa27 (Feb 7, 2019)

Roger.


----------



## boomguy (Feb 9, 2019)

New rider and new to the forum. Ventura county bloke


----------



## skitchin1 (Feb 24, 2019)

1st post done. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slp82 (Mar 1, 2019)

1st post done, representing Texas


----------



## jmoore981 (Jan 7, 2019)

🙂!!


----------



## Pudknocker71 (May 2, 2019)

Huh ... but it looks like I posted 1st.?.? I'll start posting my noob opinion now. maybe my road cycling experience will come in use.


----------



## JessieJ (Apr 18, 2019)

My first post here. Glad to join this community


----------



## PinchFlatsAllDay (May 5, 2019)

Understandable, have a great day


----------



## PinchFlatsAllDay (May 5, 2019)

JessieJ said:


> Glad to join this community


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

PinchFlatsAllDay said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


This is not an auspicious start to your MTBR career 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PinchFlatsAllDay (May 5, 2019)

yeah sorry bad link


----------



## Thundrull (May 5, 2019)

Hello all - 1st post noob here. Thanks for letting me join!


----------



## NeoGreen (May 15, 2019)

hello everyone, new here, first post.


----------



## njperry (May 12, 2019)

I'm unable to find the "test thread" so just posting here to say I'm new 'round these parts. Brand new to mountain biking. I moved from Phoenix, AZ to the San Francisco Bay Area a couple years ago, live in the east bay, and can no longer stand all this nature around me without getting out there!


----------



## njperry (May 12, 2019)

Thundrull said:


> Hello all - 1st post noob here. Thanks for letting me join!


Welcome! I'm new too, just bought a used bike last weekend, and can't wait to get on a trail (as long as it's an easy one, I'm way out of shape).


----------



## britrocco (May 27, 2019)

Hi all second post here, going back to riding after 20ish years. Tons of info on here love it.


----------



## Oscillator (May 25, 2019)

Hello all, new to the forum, looking into getting into some real mountain biking and looking forward to hearing from you all, thanks


----------



## redrumstang (Jun 8, 2019)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone I’m new to the forums


----------



## ctapia5 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi Everyone. Loooooong time lurker, finally got an account and bought a decent bike to ride with. Thanks for all the past advice. That search feature has been very helpful.


----------



## samus535 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi Everyone I'm new to this forum as well as mountain biking in general


----------



## fecnik (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello! New to the forums!


----------



## P. Honor (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey y'all newb here.


----------



## Jbird820 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hey everyone...new to the forum


----------



## krampaw (Jul 7, 2019)

Noob fit senior cycling fanatic for maybe 12 years, which began around the end of my first year in retirement [which has been spent (only) in Arizona]. Currently in Prescott [going on 4 yrs.] Survived 8 in Gilbert, where biking "found" me. Prior to that 35 yrs in Ca, mostly L.A. area, and a bit next to Pismo Bch. Grew up just outside of Cleveland. Two saints of Out of ConUS... 2yrs during grade school in Iran; as an adult 1.5 in HI.

Roadies got me rolling and eventually healthier than ever. Phoenix area was good for that, imo. Now I'm in somewhat forested mountainous terrain, so about 50/50 between trails and pavement. Never a club/group rider.

Changing things up I find to be motivating and refreshing. This can lead to tinkering and trying out different bikes. All of mine have at least 32t large cog.

Trail riding I've found very enjoyable these past 3years, and trails are now very HANDY to my living situation .

Very recently been working at rescuing a mid-low-end f/s bike. Let's call it my FIRST. It's a Haro Extreme X6 Expert, ca. '09. Having a qr20 axle machined next week to replace the Haro's missing one.

This fork/axle is '08/09 Marzocchi Bomber 55 TST2. I'm debating whether to ship it entirely to my axle maker, for a good once-over; or to just ship the lowers and become intimate by wrenching on it myself. NEVER even adjusted or properly ridden any fairly modern fork, but I've never regretted broadening my tinkering expertise. 
The fork's "TST2" [supposed to be a variable lockout] seems non-functional. But without a proper front 20mm axle, the Haro's been unridable, and beyond basic service is getting little attention [beyond some discussion].

If the TST2 cartridge is intact; and I'D LOVE TO BE TUTORED IN [unearthing/finding it AND closely inspecting it; I'm considering performing the "service mod" of filing it with grease [instead of the factory oil].

SO PLEASE, any former 08/09 Marzocchi 55 TST2 tinkerers, PLEASE review your past procedures and organize some instructional PHOTOS.

CHEERS !!


----------



## jonyrad (Jul 14, 2019)

Another MTBR. Whats up everyone ,Im from Cedar City Utah and looking for riders to maybe start a club.Better the sport PARTICIPATE. Just hit 60, retired, and getting back into mtbs again so if your in S. Utah and ride trails like the "C" trail,Three Peaks,Brianhead lets go ride.(race?) Cannondale just pond off a 2018 Bad Habit 1 on me thats dying to get worn out. Kind of new to these forums so give me a minute to reply. Thanks Jonyrad Wild Bunch M/C 41m 50+ex


----------



## mu2bdriver (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello. Just registered. Located in Central CT and just getting back into the sport after almost 20 years. I’ve been demo-ing trail bikes from various manufacturers and trying to figure out what my next step will be. Have a preschool age child who I’m hoping will be interested in the sport once a little older. Looking forward to the discussions here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nibbs (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello all- back at it after 20 plus years. Located in CT, been racing bmx for the past few years with the growing kids. Time to have more fun!


----------



## jonyrad (Jul 14, 2019)

Got to be cold up there in the winter. S Utah is nice around that then and lots of riding around Iron county right now. check out DMBTA.org if you guys ever make it out this way.


----------



## MNTByker (Aug 8, 2019)

No I know why I can’t start a post!


----------



## MNTByker (Aug 8, 2019)

Agree


----------



## blakemacro (Aug 9, 2019)

1st post from NC


----------



## Keiz (Aug 5, 2019)

Kind of a newbie to cross country/trail/mountain biking here, although I'm over 60. Just purchased a Top Fuel 8 (2018) to replace 10 year old 4300, which I probably rode less than 500 miles in 10 years. Have been primarily a runner but transitioning more to bicycling to reduce pounding. Started riding Hybrid (Trek CrossRip2) a couple years ago, but mainly on the road and well maintained dirt/gravel roads. Looking forward to getting into some rougher terrain, at least some good single track with climbs. Spent quite a bit of time reading a lot of good info on here and looking forward to being a bit more involved.


----------



## jonyrad (Jul 14, 2019)

Come out west spring- till late fall.


----------



## Beau_Do (Oct 13, 2019)

Not new to the thread just new to an account. From the South and been riding what is now the sweetest frankenstein Rocky Mt trail bike out there. Ready to pull the trigger on a full suspension 27.5". Can I start a new thread now?!


----------



## 83ale83 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello everybody,
here is Alessandro from Switzerland riding from XC to Light Enduro


----------



## upclever (Sep 17, 2019)

*Eastern Ontario, Canada*

Eastern Ontario, Canada.
Hi I am Dougie out from booming little Stittsville, an older suburb of Canada's Capital region Ottawa.
The Trans Canada Trail from Vancouver to Newfoundland coast to coast runs through the town and is always a wide-open scenic ride year-round. About 40 k's to the east is the mountains of The Gatineau in Eastern Quebec which is a mecca for all MTB's and roadies with many Bicycle Shops to choose from.


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

Perhaps this isn't the right thread to ask this question, but is there a way to display the threads where the first post to a thread shows at the top of the list? On multiple computers and on different browsers it always shows the first post at the bottom for me...is it supposed to be that way?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

BeginnerToWhistler said:


> Perhaps this isn't the right thread to ask this question, but is there a way to display the threads where the first post to a thread shows at the top of the list? On multiple computers and on different browsers it always shows the first post at the bottom for me...is it supposed to be that way?


Go to your settings in the upper right and then on the settings page you'll find a My Settings menu on the left of the page. Under that heading there is a My Account section under which you'll find a General Settings link. Click that and scroll down to Thread Display options and change Thread Display Mode to "Linear - oldest first"


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

sgltrak said:


> Go to your settings in the upper right and then on the settings page you'll find a My Settings menu on the left of the page. Under that heading there is a My Account section under which you'll find a General Settings link. Click that and scroll down to Thread Display options and change Thread Display Mode to "Linear - oldest first"


Ah, cool. Thanks!


----------



## ice38063 (Feb 8, 2020)

Newb here thank you


----------



## Sir.Pinkie (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello from Australia!


----------



## haber the beginner (Mar 23, 2020)

Newb here


----------



## CzrWrx (Apr 13, 2020)

Newb here, got an entry level style bike (gt aggressor pro) lLooking for some advice on how to build up on this. And also to find local trails in ONTARIO RANCH CALIFORNIA.


----------



## 37keele (Feb 19, 2020)

Newbie here. Just turned 46. Live in Houston. Been watching some videos. Reading some post. Thinking about getting a bike. Road dirt bikes when i was younger. Looks like i have my work cut out for me, but really interested so here we go.


----------



## Ajstutz69 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey guys, new here. Currently have a Jamis Cyclocross bike but we're are moving to Vancouver/Porland area so looking to get a mountain bike.


----------



## FredGarcia (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello everyone From South Texas, (SPI) question on Hubs (QR) points of engagement...i have found that Deore XT hubs have 36 points of engagement...BUT what does a Deore M525A hub have? 36? 32? 18?


----------



## FredGarcia (Apr 29, 2020)

just advice, get an MTB, fatter tires equals a more comfortable ride on Texas streets...I too live in Texas RGV I was in the same boat too, started with a road bike(Specialized) that I spent MONEY on, Hated it bought a 200 dollar Walmart(Schwinn Al Comp) bike and UPGRADED it too and LOVE my Walmart bike...both bikes are just north of 1000 dollars now with all the parts...


----------



## FredGarcia (Apr 29, 2020)

37keele said:


> Newbie here. Just turned 46. Live in Houston. Been watching some videos. Reading some post. Thinking about getting a bike. Road dirt bikes when i was younger. Looks like i have my work cut out for me, but really interested so here we go.


just advice, get an MTB, fatter tires equals a more comfortable ride on Texas streets...I too live in Texas RGV I was in the same boat too, started with a road bike(Specialized) that I spent MONEY on, Hated it bought a 200 dollar Walmart(Schwinn Al Comp) bike and UPGRADED it too and LOVE my Walmart bike...both bikes are just north of 1000 dollars now with all the parts...


----------



## anappleandasong (Apr 21, 2020)

Glad I read this


----------



## Jimi_Jam (May 10, 2020)

Got it!

Jimi


----------



## Jimi_Jam (May 10, 2020)

Hey all,

Just found this forum and have read several posts - amazing how far back it goes. I am a big dude - 6' 3" 375lbs. I know based on reading this thread, I feel some eyes rolling already. I am interested in riding for my health. Someone suggested fat bikes might be a good fit. I will ride mostly groomed/gravel trails near me. I am 54 so there won't be any jumping or huge drops, so no worries there. I would like to keep my investment under $1,000 - I live in the Chicago area (Western burbs). Does the fat bike option make sense? I know I need to make sure I understand the Max Load for a given model. Also, I used to ride several years ago. I had a Cannondale MB, front suspension, and loved it - I have since given that to one of my sons. My main isues with that bike was the geometry - I have pretty long legs, and had to have the seat raised pretty high, which led to my leaning down on the handle grips, and my hands would fall asleep after 15-20 minutes of riding.

Any help and guidance would be greatly appreciated. And for those that want to tell me I am too fat to ride. Don't waste your breath - take you hate elsewhere.

Thanks - Jimi


----------



## Rolling_clydesdale (May 9, 2020)

Hmmm, i guess this is response #1...


----------



## 940TXYC (May 17, 2020)

Got it! :thumbsup:


----------



## LandserX (May 26, 2020)

Well lets start my journey ^_^


----------



## dustyride (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello all- I just wanted to introduce myself! I haven't been on a mountain bike for 15 years (seems to be a pretty common theme here) and am just getting back into riding. Honestly, I can't believe I was away for so long.

My 10-year-old son bought a bike last month with his savings (Trek Marlin 4), which led me to dusting off my old bike and diving right into this new (to me) MTB landscape. Now I'm slightly obsessed- but that's something that happens with all my hobbies. If it wasn't for my financial advisor (wife), I'd be in some serious debt- but I'd have some cool stuff.

Right now I'm riding a 3.5 mile singletrack three times a week. It's a quick stop while I'm on my way to work in the morning. It has around 500 ft of total elevation gain, which might not be much for you in-shape riders, but it's a lung burner for my out-of-shape butt. I also take my son to try some new local stuff (around San Luis Obispo, CA) every weekend I can. I'm trying to improve our skills progressively, and riding has been a great way to break-away from all the BS. We've also been watching non-stop videos on YouTube on channels like Skills w/ Phil, Seth's Bike Hacks, Hardtail Party, etc.

Right now I'm riding a 2001 (yes older than both my kids) Giant Rainier hardtail that I bought new way-back-when. I rode that thing every week until I one day I just stopped. It had some good specs for the budget at the time, and it's still adequate for getting me out there. It has a Marzocchi Bomber 80mm air shock, Shimano Deore derailleurs, and Avid mechanical disc brakes.

This is what I've purchased to get back into the sport...

I was originally going with budget items to save for a new bike, but the current market landscape might put that further down the road than I'd like. I recently decided to spend some money to improve my MTB for the rides I'm doing every week, and then I can transfer stuff over to my son's bike or whatever bike I get in the future (if it's a better spec.)

-Tires: My old tires were shot, so the LBS put on CST Patrols while it was getting a tune-up. They're OK, but I would choose something different now that I have some research hours under my belt.

-Flat pedals: I used to ride clipless and wanted to try flats- now I'll never go back. I bought PDX D10's as a mix between the design of the Chesters and size of the Stamps, and I'm loving them so far. Even with Vans I feel glued to the pins. They inspire a lot more confidence.

-Saddle: The old saddle was trash, so I purchased a WTB Koda. I'm happy with that upgrade as well!

-Grips: I ordered RaceFace Half Nelson locking grips; the old grips were shot, and these grips are great!

-Helmet: I Went with the Bell 4forty- it's a big MIPS helmet, but I have a big head lol.

-Maintenance tools: Rockshock shock pump, Topeak multi-tool, Topeak TorqBar, and various lubes,cleaners, etc.

Here's what's in the mail and getting installed next week.

-Handlebars: I found the Funn "Full On" handlebars @ 780mm within my budget; my current bars are 650ish and not comfortable at all. I'm stepping into all this "modern geometry" stuff and going wide, then trimming down a bit if needed.

-Stem: I went with a Wake 45mm stem on Amazon. The current Ritchey stem is 100mm, so I'm shortening it as a result of widening the handlebars. I went with a cheap stem here to try the shortest size w/o breaking the budget for the rest of the upgrades.

Here's what's in the hopper for the next month.

Chainring: I plan on buying a Raceface narrow-wide 30t chainring to replace my current 22/32/44 set-up. I figured I'd change to a 1x system to have one less derailleur to worry about. It should clean things up a bit. I might also change the rear cassette to another 9 speed with a higher range (current is 11-32), but I'm not committed to that yet.

Shoes: The 5.10 Freeriders seem to be the most recommended, and I'm sure they'll be a huge upgrade from the skate shoes I'm using right now.

This is what my future bike wish-list looks like:

I'm not sure if I want to stay hardtail or go full suspension. The hardtail forces me to pick better lines and become a better rider. I'm guessing 27.5 tires, updated fork, and a modern slack head angle will be a huge upgrade to what I'm riding now regardless. That said, I'm 40 with a lot of miles on my body, and it's appealing to think about plowing through some of the stuff that beats me up right now. I get jealous of the FS guys that blow through the local trails with ease, and the mechanics of those bikes are so bad-ass looking it adds to that envy.

Here are some of my future bike considerations...

If I go hardtail- I like the looks of the Marin San Quentin, Nukeproof Scout, Trek Roscoe 8, Santa Cruz Chameleon, and a few others.

For FS I'm considering the Marin Rift Zone/Hawk Hill, Vitus Mythique, Fezzari Abajo Peak, Diamondback Catch 1, or a Stumpjumper ST.

My budget will be in the $2k range, and I'm open to suggestions if you guys have any. I probably won't buy until the DEC-JAN time-frame. There isn't much stock anywhere right now in my price range/size. If it helps, I'm 6'1 and 250lb.

Anything else you guys suggest to improve skills, improve an old bike, or that you found you can't live without once you started using?

Thanks for reading; I'm excited to be in the group!

Cheers.

Dustin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Self (re)introduction.

Been riding since '92. Rode through college, did a short low-level stint in the industry, gathered a small group of riding buddies, in total did about 15 years seriously (I was there for the NORBA XC boom, which turned into a taste for technical epics) and waned for a few more while I picked-up rock climbing. Life took precedence and was relegated to gym climbing for about a decade.

Picked up running (I have been a horrible runner for all my life) in the last couple of years to facilitate an interest in ski touring... then the pandemic hit and the climbing gyms closed. It was treadmill running and table climbing (it's a climbers' party game that can be as easy or as hard as you want to make it) for a couple of months until it became clearer what situations were and weren't transmitting the disease. And the bikes (all circa mid-2000s) hanging on my wall suddenly called out to me and my significant other (who crashed big on her second ride and swore it off... until pandemic cabin fever hit), and then it's a matter of getting them back to working order... and hoo boy, has the industry changed!

Going to stick with 26" and 3x9 for now, and waiting for the mailperson to bring me my big box of parts to convert one to 1x12.


----------



## 940TXYC (May 17, 2020)

DtEW said:


> Self (re)introduction.
> 
> Been riding since '92. Rode through college, did a short low-level stint in the industry, gathered a small group of riding buddies, in total did about 15 years seriously (I was there for the NORBA XC boom, which turned into a taste for technical epics) and waned for a few more while I picked-up rock climbing. Life took precedence and was relegated to gym climbing for about a decade.
> 
> ...


Would like to see how that conversion goes. Currently in similar situation as I brought back my old Marin back to life.......2001 model.


----------



## benrayburn (Jul 8, 2020)

Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Athol (Jul 10, 2020)

*Jimi_Jam*

Jimi_Jam

Good on you for getting mobile. I don't know anyone who really likes fat bikes as they really are an abomination of the bicycle. I'm a lot lighter than you and older but I used to get the same problem with my hands. You can change geometry on most bikes. Get a stem riser extension to raise the bars so you don't have to lean so much and put too much weight on your hands, get carbon handlebars to take out a lot of vibration, get bigger hand grips or comfort grips, wear gel gloves, get a shorter bar stem to bring the handlebars closer to you so you sit more upright. Try a few of these until you are happy.


----------



## MichaelStoick (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to know


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

DtEW said:


> waiting for the mailperson to bring me my big box of parts to convert one to 1x12.





940TXYC said:


> Would like to see how that conversion goes. Currently in similar situation as I brought back my old Marin back to life.......2001 model.


I received my Big-Box-O-Parts yesterday and completed the conversion.

IMG_20200731_105906_ConvertedDNG_ConvertedDNG by DtEW, on Flickr

GX Eagle except for cassette and chainring. NX Eagle cassette because of the HG freewheel body (no XD driver upgrade available); and NX Eagle chainring because I wanted 34T, and figure at this point I might as well just complete the all-steel chain interface.

I'll get to take it to the trails tomorrow. The upgrade was honestly pretty straightforward.


----------



## XxTripodxX (Jul 30, 2020)

Ok, read and i can tell i'm not a spammer


----------



## OtherTypes (Aug 2, 2020)

*NOOB Here*

Hi everyone!
I recently got my first decent bike. I got the Viathon M1 XO1 build and I love it. Looking to get a 1.25" 1up rack soon so if anyone is looking to sell theirs please hit me up.


----------



## TheFatGecko (Aug 16, 2020)

*Hello. Newbie looking for advice.*

Hello.

This is just my newbie post. I currently have a roadbike and a cross-country bike. I am a sucky bicyclist in general, don't do it nearly enough, and can't keep up with with snail.

I tried mountain biking for the first time for my 50th birthday, and immediately fell in love with it. The only issue is that I really wasn't properly prepared (first time, trail was more than expected, and used my cross-country bike on it), and am now regrowing the skin on my left knee. Still, it was fun enough that as soon as my skin returns, I'll be back out there. I have a used mountain bike now that I'll post about later.

I have many questions on better protective gear since I suspect this won't be my first wipe-out.

Catch everyone in the forums.


----------



## Daytripper.C.Dale (Aug 27, 2020)

What do I need to do to post a reply that includes links or photos?

I wrote a long detailed reply as my first post and it didn't work. I submitted a second time and was part way through reading that a moderator would review the post before it auto re-directed me elsewhere.

Sent from my BBE100-5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daytripper.C.Dale (Aug 27, 2020)

Do you have a link or relative path to the test forum?

Sent from my BBE100-5 using Tapatalk


----------



## woopsIdidthat (Sep 19, 2020)

no i know


----------



## jrktms5 (Oct 2, 2019)

*My MTB first bike with 4 weeks in*

WTF is with the pictures not posting


----------



## Taco Suave (Dec 17, 2020)

Noted, thanks!


----------



## Lue87 (Dec 20, 2020)

New member/rider, thanks for the info.


----------



## J*D* (Dec 18, 2020)

Check! ✅


----------



## Jenniferbliss (Dec 27, 2020)

kevd3554 said:


> Doh, I needed a quick answer


Me too


----------



## Jenniferbliss (Dec 27, 2020)

J*D* said:


> Check! ✅


I neEd information rn,In the process of selling a bike so I don't have time to make a bunch of posts just asked one question


----------



## Jenniferbliss (Dec 27, 2020)

Jenniferbliss said:


> I neEd information rn,In the process of selling a bike so I don't have time to make a bunch of posts just asked one question


So somewhere you can I don't know answer my question on bypass my I don't know if thing that you said I needed to do I don't even understand half the stuff you're saying I have to do


----------



## Jenniferbliss (Dec 27, 2020)

I’m confused I’m so confused I don’t know what to do like if I’m supposed to make a bunch of comments so if you could please send me a reply I would be grateful


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Jenniferbliss said:


> I'm confused I'm so confused I don't know what to do like if I'm supposed to make a bunch of comments so if you could please send me a reply I would be grateful


I need to edit this post, the new software does not require multiple posts to start a new thread.


----------

